# Failed direct deposit today



## artemiis29 (May 2, 2020)

Did anyone else get an email from amazon saying you're not getting paid until monday, due to a "technical error"in their system? I've never seen this happen in the 2 1/2+ years I've been delivering. Very bad timing.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

artemiis29 said:


> Did anyone else get an email from amazon saying you're not getting paid until monday, due to a "technical error"in their system? I've never seen this happen in the 2 1/2+ years I've been delivering. Very bad timing.


Do you work Amazon flex or for one of the contractors that drives Amazon vans? I know of one that runs 42 vans daily. His employees/drivers get paid by him, not Amazon.


----------



## artemiis29 (May 2, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> Do you work Amazon flex or for one of the contractors that drives Amazon vans? I know of one that runs 42 vans daily. His employees/drivers get paid by him, not Amazon.


Flex here.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

artemiis29 said:


> Flex here.


Wow... you are then an Amazon employee... that's very odd.

I asked my friend that contracts to Amazon and they haven't heard of it happening to others. So sorry to hear you are having this problem.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I noticed mine came through much later than usual.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Could be in retaliation to recent walkouts. Gotta keep Jeff’s billions flowing.


----------

